
Subsidized Electric Scooter Startup Takes Aim at Bird, Lime - braydo25
https://www.tryshared.com/scooter-rental-business/
======
robotbikes
Well this is one way to offset the cost of scooters and build some potential
sense of ownership over the scooters that are deposited into the streets.
Still seems kind of risky.

~~~
braydo25
The cost distribution of this model and rapid scalability through
decentralized ownership seems to make more sense as well.

